# befores and afters



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I always love seeing these, so I thought I would share (sorry not the best angles for comparison). This is my 2 year old Clydesdale, Tenacity. I've had her since August 2nd. Does anyone have before and after shots you want to share? Let's see 'em =)



3 days after I got her:











Two weeks after I got her:











Now (almost 3 months after I got her) Trying on her new saddle... don't worry, no riding yet.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

wow she looks so good now! amazing job


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dupes Delight, aka Denny:

Day One (September, 2008 ):



















A month later:










June, 2009:










September, 2009:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

To the OP - great rehab so far!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Your horse is absolutely DROP-DEAD *GORGOUS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here are Spirit's before and after shots:

July 21st 2008








October 7th 2009


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

holey cow. all those horses look great in the after photos! the op has one cute horsey!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

love 'em! Keep em coming


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Tenacity is so gorgeous! Love her!!

This is Noah his first day home...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

And Noah three weeks later...


----------



## Penny (Jul 10, 2009)

This is my sister's OTTB, Cash Know or La Kota. 
He was left on an overcrowded pasture for a year.
Before:










After:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Your Clyde is so gorgeous and I would gladly take her off your hands for ya!


----------



## Penny (Jul 10, 2009)

*Copper before:*









*After:*


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Only had him three months.

First time I'd seen him in years.









Day he was unloaded off the trailer and onto my property.





















Now


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This is Calista when my friend rescued her (she came to me in great shape, I had nothing to do with it, but still, amazing!!!)
















Now (4 years old)


















This is Braveheart. His prev owner leased him out, was away for several months, when she came back to check on him he was worse than this! She took him back, got a little weight on him before I bought him. Day I got him:








Now


















My yearling haffy Maverick, when I got him a few months ago
















now


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh WOOOW Calista was a diamond in the rough!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Definately!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

There are some amazing changes in this thread! Great job to all of you!!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Stella when we brought her home:
















A year later. (She's actually even fatter now.)


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

wow these are amazing! you guys have all done such a great job!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> This is Calista when my friend rescued her (she came to me in great shape, I had nothing to do with it, but still, amazing!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I thought I recognized Braveheart, he's on craigslist isn't he?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Penny

The day I brought her home, age 25 and very, um... pudgey! She had dreadlocks and burs in her mane and tail, and was extremely dirty with about 3 inches of winter coat. She hadn't been touched in five years. (Jun. 06)









We took her out to my aunt's property, where her Friesian cross double barrelled her in the shoulder and sent her lame. She promptly dropped a massive amount of weight. (Sept. 06)









So we moved her to a different agistment and started feeding her up. (Jan. 07)









Don't worry I wasn't riding her bareback. I just lightly lunged her. (Mar 07)









(Mar 07)









(Jun. 07)









(Dec. 07)


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow there are some fantastic transformations in the thread. You should be soo proud guys! You have done fantastically!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, my gosh! Im in L<3VE!


luvmyperch said:


> And Noah three weeks later...


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW. Some of these are unbelievable. Especially Rissa and CheyAut. You're all heroes in my eyes.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

*Barney...was beaten and branded all over his body ..*

He fell out of trailer went I picked him up and brought him home...











not even 8 months later.....he is the best horse.....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well, I didn't exactly rescue Jynx, but these are from the day I bought her as a 2 year old filly, scruffy and thin from being in a stall and never having her feet done:




















And now, six months later:











And just for fun - Zierra a couple days old:










Zierra a couple months old:










Zierra now! (10 years old)


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is a horse I ride named Terminator. She's an 18 year old American Quarter Horse (and registered). The first picture was take about 2 or 3 weeks before the second and she looks about the same now (these were taken early summer).

I started riding her because 1) my lease expired on my love, Goose, so I was horseless for the summer and 2) she needed to shed the pounds. Terminator is such a lovely horse. She was a trained barrel racer when she was younger and her current owners accquired her as a trail horse but I do everything with her, bareback, westen, english. We did a rodeo camp over the summer and she was hyper the entire week  I've also trained her to jump. Her current record is a 21" vertical. Terminator is also a VERY sane trail horse and is great cross country.

She hasn't lost much weight since the second picture, in fact we had to put more back on because we discovered that she does in fact just have a wide barrel. But she's a very happy, very healthy horse now.

And no, no one can have her =D


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here is Reilly, a 5-6 year old QH cross gelding that I had for a year and a half as a rescue. He was severely malnourished coming from a "rescue" and he was there for 6 months and looked like...

photo 1: Reilly the day I got him home
photo2: about a month later
photo 3: Reilly in May, a week before he was sent to his new home to be a cow horse.
photo4: exactly a year after I got him
photo 5: His cute face  much better than when I got him and he had no expression in his eye


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

When I first got Sier. *cringe*









now


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

It's amazing what a little love and a lot of time and groceries can do, eh? They're all so lovely now... great work all!

Here's my Ziggy the day I brought him home:




















After 1 month:









And in August:


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, great transformations everyone!

I just noticed, after year of owning my own horse Murray, there is no change. That I can see.









Aug 1, 2008.









Sept. 6, 2009


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

^ actually I see lots of change, if I may say so. The underside of his neck has muscled, he has more weight, his hindquarter and shoulders have muscled too


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some rescue cases I have seen.

Photo 1: Delilah before
Photo 2: Delilah after
Photo 3: Dolly before
Photo 4: Dolly after
Photo 5: Ella before
Photo 6: Ella after
Photo 7: Gem Dandy before
Photo 8: Gem Dandy after
Photo 9: Grace before
Photo 10: Grace after

It just shows what a bit of love and care can do... = )


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> ^ actually I see lots of change, if I may say so. The underside of his neck has muscled, he has more weight, his hindquarter and shoulders have muscled too


Now that you point that out, I can actaully see it! =]


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my OTTB Hero - he is 13years old and sat for 6 years after racing.
This is when I got him in April








Bony butt!








And now - at a new barn that takes good care of him. We just moved here 3 weeks ago - he lost a ton of weight during the move, was ribby and his spine was showing again  now he is getting better feed and hay! We are also starting from the beginning undersaddle and taking it slow.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

The first picture is when I tried him out. He was non muscled and bloated.
the second picture is last week after I bathed him. I got him 3 months ago!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, everyone is doing so well with their horses, congrats to everyone


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

AnnaLover said:


> Wow I thought I recognized Braveheart, he's on craigslist isn't he?


Yup, he is


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

he's gorgeous! ^_^


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I think he knows it, too! He loves to stare at himself in the mirror haha!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is Romeo the day before I bought him.
Not ridden for 1+ year
300 pounds over weight
Bad feet








Romeo in August


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW! Romeo looks like a completely different horse! Well done. = )


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Thank you so much! You just made my day!!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. It's my pleasure. = D


----------

